# What are these weeds and how to kill it?



## nebulli (Feb 4, 2020)

This year I have been noticing a few different types of weeds I haven't seen before. A few weeks ago I noticed Mousesear Chickweed and bought Weed-B-Gone CCO to start killing and it appears to be starting to work. Now I am noticing these 2. Any ideas what they are and how to kill it?





I tried looking these up and could the first be a nutsedge? The second one I don't know.

Thank you, Neb


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Where are you located?


----------



## nebulli (Feb 4, 2020)

In Massachusetts.


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

The second one looks like Mugwort - if the leaves are a smooth dark green on top and a hairy, light green on the bottom it's for sure Mugwort.


----------



## nebulli (Feb 4, 2020)

About a week or 2 ago they looked graying/silvery under leaf. Here is another pic of them.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Your first photo your correct is yellow nuts edge the second I agree with @Ellford on the Mugwort call. The reason you may have had a hard time finding it is because a lot of people consider it a herbal plant. You can look it up it's an interesting plant.


----------



## nebulli (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you, both. I will look to get something to kill them.


----------

